# White Reflection



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

How can i remove the White reflected light on the leaves (red circled), i done everything turn off the light just the tank light and no flash but its still there, i wanna see all the plants detailed










Im using CAnon A640....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You've got to either change the aperature or reduce the exposure time. That's what is known as being "blown" where too much light has been registered by the sensor.

A photo that is darker can be worked to look lighter, but a photo like yours can not be easily corrected once the picture has been taken.


----------



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

You could also use a polarizing filter to cut back on the light reflected off of the leaves. I would do this in conjunction with cutting back a stop or two.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

Put the camera on a tripod.

Set it for as manual as you can - take one or more exposure for the bottom, take one or more for the top and blend. 
Technique known as bracketing.

The A640 can do exposure compensation +/-2 stops in 1/3-stop increments.

Also, when you setup on a tripod, get the lens's front plane parallel to the glass so you don't get that odd geometry.

Oh, and at least remove the magnetic algae cleaner and really clean the glass well (newspaper and windex/good glass cleaner).


----------

